# Am i inexperiance?



## ThomasBoy (8 February 2013)

I am looking at getting a 3 year old. 
She is extrenly laid back and has been ridden for about 6 months.
I am competant in walk, trot, canter but will not jump I focus on flat work. 
I have school older 5,6,7 year olds before and rarely had trouble. 

I am aware that she is 3 and it will be about bringing her on and her education and not riding how ever I want to and that is fine I get that - but would that pose a risk at spoiling her?
I believe I am a good rider, although not the best but not everyone is perfect. 

What do you think?


----------



## Amaranta (8 February 2013)

So a 3yo who has been backed six months?


----------



## ThomasBoy (8 February 2013)

Was not my choice to back her that early - I will be getting her from someone else.


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

Amaranta said:



			So a 3yo who has been backed six months?
		
Click to expand...

She could be 3 years and 11 months.
Meaning she's been riden since 3 years and 5 months, which wouldn't be the end of the world depending on the breed?


----------



## ThomasBoy (8 February 2013)

She is 3 years, 8 month I think ... she was broken just after turning 3. 
She is an extremly active chunky cob. She loves her work.


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

ThomasBoy said:



			She is 3 years, 8 month I think ... she was broken just after turning 3. 
She is an extremly active chunky cob. She loves her work.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ridden her yet?
Did you feel confident and comfortable on her? Was she easy on the ground?


----------



## ThomasBoy (8 February 2013)

My friend is riding her at the moment, I am going up there tomorrow to try her. 
My friend is a little bit more experiance than me, but that yard has loads of bridle paths and according to her she can give her the loosest rein and she doesnt do anythign stupid, since being ridden never bucked, reared or taken off, had little fizzy moments but nothing stupid or dangerous. 
She was homebred and has been on the same yard and with the same people for all her life.


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

ThomasBoy said:



			My friend is riding her at the moment, I am going up there tomorrow to try her. 
My friend is a little bit more experiance than me, but that yard has loads of bridle paths and according to her she can give her the loosest rein and she doesnt do anythign stupid, since being ridden never bucked, reared or taken off, had little fizzy moments but nothing stupid or dangerous. 
She was homebred and has been on the same yard and with the same people for all her life.
		
Click to expand...

None of us know you or the horse.
Go and ride her. Bring your instructor, let them see you two together.
Theres no reason it can't work with help and hard work.


----------



## nikicb (8 February 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			None of us know you or the horse.
Go and ride her. Bring your instructor, let them see you two together.
Theres no reason it can't work with help and hard work.
		
Click to expand...

As Elsiecat says, take your instructor and go and ride her.

Is this the same or a different horse as in these threads?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?p=11474220#post11474220

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=589484


----------



## ThomasBoy (8 February 2013)

That didn;t work out ... whcih is why I have asked the questions I have.


----------



## 4x4 (8 February 2013)

Trolls are in the Hobbit.


----------



## Elsiecat (8 February 2013)

Been a member since Oct 2012..
Are we going to accuse every member of being a troll?
They may be a troll, they might not be.
Why not give people the benefit of the doubt


----------



## PrincessMadeleine (8 February 2013)

I got a youngster way before I was good enough for him (he was 4, and I was 15!) 

Luckily my mum paid for him to be schooled and for a lot of lessons for me, and it worked out amazingly! He is pretty much a school master now but I wouldn't have been able to do it with out lessons. 

I think getting a youngster is hard work and I wouldn't suggest doing it with out regular instruction, but if the horse is for you and not a sale project then you will be fine!


----------



## nikicb (8 February 2013)

ThomasBoy said:



			That didn;t work out ... whcih is why I have asked the questions I have.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, well my first point still stands.  Go, with your instructor, and try the horse.  Also, I'm guessing you are quite young (teenager?) so are your parents involved in this purchase?


----------



## Booboos (9 February 2013)

It's impossible to say without knowing you and the horse but general things to consider:

1. get advice from your instructor who knows you well

2. make sure you have the facilities, the time and patience to bring on a youngster

3. be prepared for trouble. While the horse doesn't buck, rear, nap and mess about now, most youngsters go through a naughty phase, are you the kind of rider who find this an interesting challenge rather than a confidence shattering disaster?

4. can you afford professional help long term? The very least you will need is weekly lessons but if you come across more complicated issues you may need to pay for schooling livery.


----------



## Circe (9 February 2013)

Agree with booboos point number 3. My tb was an angel when he was 3 and 4, when he turned 5 he was a bolshy, opinionated, tantrum throwing thug. I wouldn't of got through it without a very good instructor. 
I'd get someone experienced that knows you and how you ride to give you some advice.
Kx


----------



## Echo24 (9 February 2013)

I personally wouldn't take the youngster on. I knew a girl who took in a four year old as her first horse and she had so many problems it knocked her confidence and she really struggled. I'd opt for something older because once you lose your confidence it's so much harder to get it back.


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (9 February 2013)

RileyBoy, ThomasBoy. Crap spelling
Any connection?


----------



## ghostie (9 February 2013)

Why don't you take your instructor along with you to get a professional view?


----------



## POLLDARK (10 February 2013)

ThomasBoy said:



			I am looking at getting a 3 year old. 
She is extrenly laid back and has been ridden for about 6 months.
I am competant in walk, trot, canter but will not jump I focus on flat work. 
I have school older 5,6,7 year olds before and rarely had trouble. 

I am aware that she is 3 and it will be about bringing her on and her education and not riding how ever I want to and that is fine I get that - but would that pose a risk at spoiling her?
I believe I am a good rider, although not the best but not everyone is perfect. 

What do you think?
		
Click to expand...

The fact that you are asking these questions shows you are have doubts about your ability to cope. It sometimes pays to listen to that niggling voice in your head that may be right. If in doubt don't.! Look around for something that will not be reliant on you doing a good job (which 3/4 year olds are). Go for something you can enjoy & not be stressed about messing up.


----------



## d_morrow (13 February 2013)

Quote:  Maria13
RileyBoy, ThomasBoy. Crap spelling. Any connection?

Hmmm!  Just what I was thinking.


----------



## horseluver4eva (13 February 2013)

Can i just say how immature and rude many of these comments are, if you don't have anything nice to say then don't mention it! But anyway replying to the question no i don't think you shoud get a 3 year old as a first horse ( is it your first horse? ) anyway even if it isnt they are still babies and are still learning! one wrong move and that youngster could then take advantage and become full of bad habits, and in the end up it will become ruined. So if you are not fully confident and have not had the experience with such a youngster then i would say no. They are a handful and you really do have to know what you are doing and be confident otherwise they will take advantage of you. Hope thats helped you a bit


----------



## patchwork puzzle (15 February 2013)

My first thought was also Rileyboy!


----------



## Keen (15 February 2013)

patchwork puzzle said:



			My first thought was also Rileyboy!
		
Click to expand...

Oh for pity's sake.  Can't you keep this nonsense in Tack Room.  This is supposed to be a friendly, confidence-building place.  

Booboos' advice seems very sensible to me.


----------



## JVB (15 February 2013)

Personally I would say it depends on the horse and you, and what you want to do.

Youngsters can be tricky, not all of them but even the sensible ones need the right work and consistency.

If you are young (no idea) and you won't be getting much help (it's quite possible the OP may not have a riding instructor, she may have had lessons and is now looking to own) then you would have a LOT more fun on something that has been there and done it all.

Horses are expensive to keep and you may get frustrated if friends are out having fun at comps and you're at home having to work your youngster who may not be ready for all that.

Also, go into this with eyes wide open, I know your friend is selling this horse, but you need to think - would I buy this horse if it was a stranger selling him?

Also think about your friend, I hope they are dear to you and you've known them a long time - but, are they selling to you for the right reasons or because it's easier for them? Have they advertised the horse anywhere else?

Good luck


----------



## Natch (16 February 2013)

JVB said:



			Personally I would say it depends on the horse and you, and what you want to do.

Youngsters can be tricky, not all of them but even the sensible ones need the right work and consistency.

If you are young (no idea) and you won't be getting much help (it's quite possible the OP may not have a riding instructor, she may have had lessons and is now looking to own) then you would have a LOT more fun on something that has been there and done it all.

Horses are expensive to keep and you may get frustrated if friends are out having fun at comps and you're at home having to work your youngster who may not be ready for all that.

Also, go into this with eyes wide open, I know your friend is selling this horse, but you need to think - would I buy this horse if it was a stranger selling him?

Also think about your friend, I hope they are dear to you and you've known them a long time - but, are they selling to you for the right reasons or because it's easier for them? Have they advertised the horse anywhere else?

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

^ that is great advice, all of it, and worth following 



ThomasBoy said:



			I have school older 5,6,7 year olds before and rarely had trouble.
		
Click to expand...

This says to me that you have ridden some very nice horses who are a bit more establised than this young horse, and that you haven't had to deal with an awful lot of boundary testing and challenging behaviour from thenm, would that be a fair assessment? The 3/4 year olds generally _are _very nice and sweet because it's all a lot of new stuff that keeps their brains occupied, but many horses that young do start getting a bit stroppy, testing boundaries, challenging you in all sorts of ways, both ridden and on the ground, and I'd be a bit worried that you haven't really experienced much of that behaviour before, and I would hate for you to lose your confidence if your lovely nice natured horse started testing you as I think she might.

I would recommend a 6+ year old who has done a bit of most things, including jumping because you may decide in the future you wish to learn and I can tell you from experience it's harder if neither of you know what you're doing  If you're interested in educating a young horse then a 6 year old has plenty of education left, whilst hopefully having been through and done and finished any challenging of authority


----------



## Pigeon (19 February 2013)

To be honest, I'm constantly seeing people buying horses that are too much for them. A baby is a completely different kettle of fish to an adult horse, they need correct work right from the offset, and if they don't get it the consequences are horrendous. Do you have competition experience? And when you say you've schooled older horses, do you mean actually schooled or just ridden? The problem is, you buy an older horse, and you don't get on with it, you can just sell it. You buy a three year old, and it all goes wrong, those issues will have implications for the rest of the horse's life. 

From your post, I would say yes, you're inexperienced, and no, a three year old is probably not the best choice for you.

Wait and find a nice schoolmaster, there are plenty out there


----------



## Kallibear (19 February 2013)

If she is the right horse and you have enough time and help to dedicate to her, it could be fine. My little cob us THE easier pony in the world and would have been find as a first horse even at 3yrs old.

However I think you'll have more fun with an older, more established horse. It can be boring and frustrating bringing on such a young horse and there's a lot of stuff she won't be ready for for a while. Plus you won't know how she'll turn out (what they're like as a 3yrs old doesn't always match how they'll ride as a 6yr old) and she may not be the right horse in a years time.

A first horse should be fun and easy. There is soooo much for you to learn and experience and it's easily ruined by becoming wary of an unpredictable youngster pushing their luck. Even if it doesn't frighten you, it's demoralizing and frustrating.  It can be waring having to teach a horse EVERYTHING. That's not how a first horse should be. An older established wellbehaved horse knows the rules and you can just concentrate on enjoying them.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 March 2013)

TBH the horse sounds like an ideal second horse I would probally look for a good all round schoolmaster.


----------

